# Custom Colors Judge Stripes



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool a couple of months ago I saw an ad/auction on FleBay for a 1970 GTO Judge Stripe Kit in You-Pick-Em colors. Now I can't find the ad or anything for custom color stripe kits on the web. Anybody have any info on a company that makes custom colors Judge Stripe Kits?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Have not heard of anything such as that, but I work in a trailer repair shop (big trucks) where we install/have installed graphics or complete "wraps" on trucks/trailers/and Nascar trailers. We use a graphics company that makes these and basically, they can make anything you want using their computer program. So, my suggestion would be to check with a local graphics company to see what they can do for you. You might want to get a recommendation from any truck/box truck company that uses graphics on their vehicles as they usually use quality stuff that holds up for years and does not fade. Should be able to make a custom set of stripes for you.


----------

